# My Garage and collection (so far)



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I just bought a wee fridge for the waxes and other things, so gave the garage a clean whilst moving stuff.
The floor's still to be sealed/painted, but that's for another day.

Here's a few snaps:

*The garage:*









*Cleaners, washes and foams:*









*The fridge:*









*Closer view (spot the new DODO PH Pro  ):*









*Wall cupboards, Towels, MF's, Pads etc.:*









Thinking about plasterboarding the ceiling before doing the floor 

Thanks for looking, Gary :thumb:


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks quality that mate, really organised


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

That looks great.

PS Nice fisheye too 

S


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

sberlyn said:


> That looks great.
> 
> PS Nice fisheye too
> 
> S


Thank you Sir, that'll be the Nikkor 12-24/2.8 :thumb:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice! I think the wax is taking up too much space in your beer fridge!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is awesome mate!!

Wish i had a garage like that


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

whats with putting wax in fridge ive seen this before


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

is this a wind up?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Deniance said:


> is this a wind up?


Err no chap I think its just Gary's garage as per the title! Have a look back and you can see him doing his E90 coupe in there a week or so back.


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

oohhhhhh, garage heaven that one, Serious question..why the wax etc in the fridge? Lasts longer or something?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Waxes are (can be) prone to separation when subject to alternating heat patterns, the fridge is at the lowest setting and should keep them just fine for long periods.
I remember a paste wax I had a few years back, lay in the garage for about 4 months during summer, the oils were all sitting at the top of the pot and the rest of it had turned to mush.
For £60, it's worth it for the amount of money I've laid out to get the waxes.

Thanks for the comments, my 2 year plan is for floor painted, fitted units along the right hand wall, roofing and plumbed hot/cold water 

Gary


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

u lucky bugger having a garage like that lol! very impressive, love it!


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

hats off to you, nice area, this site blows me away, last was the car cleaning trainers and air blowers, now a fridge:doublesho, whatever next.....


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Looking mighty fine there Gary. I would have had a bigger fridge though for more beers.

Gary is right wax should be kept cool and dark, so a fridge at low setting is ideal. Just need to take the soft waxes out the night before if you want to apply by hand.

I only really use a few waxes now, most customers want sealants so I don't put them in the fridge.


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice garege and wax collection


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Lovely set up there. Beer, chocolate & wax in the fridge. When can I move in?:wave:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Cracking garage and set up for the detailing kit - I bet its a superb place to work. :buffer:

Have you used Project Awesome yet?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

wish that that was mine


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Great garage there bud :thumb:

Any idea what you are going to use to paint/seal the floor with and where from?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Markyt001 said:


> Lovely set up there. Beer, chocolate & wax in the fridge. When can I move in?:wave:


You can lease the garage, but step away from the fridge 



yetizone said:


> Cracking garage and set up for the detailing kit - I bet its a superb place to work. :buffer:
> 
> Have you used Project Awesome yet?


Hell Yes  http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=134484



Veedub18 said:


> Great garage there bud :thumb:
> 
> Any idea what you are going to use to paint/seal the floor with and where from?


I bought a concrete sealer from Cromwell, nothing fancy but it can be painted. I have a 50lt drum of Grey Acrylic paint to go down after that.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great garage mate :thumb: lucky bugger :lol:

Nice selection of waxesin that fridge, can I have a piece of your chocolate , the nice strong stuff I see.....


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Gary-360 said:


> Waxes are (can be) prone to separation when subject to alternating heat patterns, the fridge is at the lowest setting and should keep them just fine for long periods.
> I remember a paste wax I had a few years back, lay in the garage for about 4 months during summer, the oils were all sitting at the top of the pot and the rest of it had turned to mush.
> For £60, it's worth it for the amount of money I've laid out to get the waxes.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, right, that makes sense, thx for that, noted:thumb:


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> Looking mighty fine there Gary. I would have had a bigger fridge though for more beers.
> 
> Gary is right wax should be kept cool and dark, so a fridge at low setting is ideal. Just need to take the soft waxes out the night before if you want to apply by hand.
> 
> I only really use a few waxes now, most customers want sealants so I don't put them in the fridge.


Thx for the explanation also, 1 for to remember for sure.:thumb:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

I think you need some Royale in that fridge


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

nortonski said:


> I think you need some Royale in that fridge


Need to see some beading shots first 

You selling it then?

Gary


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Need to see some beading shots first
> 
> You selling it then?
> 
> Gary


We'll see what the weather brings, as for selling, it's a big no-no I'm afraid


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Vintage would look nice on your car lol



So when we having a meet at your Gary ChuckH aint far away either tag team detailing?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

A local meet would be good, I'd be up for that.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

nice garage :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice set up Gary.Its good to see the essentials in the fridge door:lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Gary-360 said:


> A local meet would be good, I'd be up for that.


Schweet i'll get PM'ing


----------



## Ralli///mart (Oct 22, 2008)

Awsome garage you have there. Love the wax cooler. 

Waxing and a bottle of suds. Perfect :thumb:


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Very very nice. Does your garage have any air bricks? I wonder what happens if I get rid of them in my garage.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Cracking garage Gary. Just need another Evo now to finish it off

Did you get the garage built yourself or was it done along with the house?

What size is your garage?

I'm planning a new garage myself and love looking at these type of threads for some ideas.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, 

If Carlsberg made garages.....

:thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

evobaz said:


> Cracking garage Gary. Just need another Evo now to finish it off
> 
> Did you get the garage built yourself or was it done along with the house?
> 
> ...


Came as part of the house Baz, 36sq mt all in.

Managed to get a good price on a motorised opener too :d

Gary

Hmmmm.. the EVO :car::car:


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Mine used to look exactly like that, now it's full of crap :-( Fight the power man, keep your detailing den :thumb:


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Came as part of the house Baz, 36sq mt all in


I think 32 m2 is the biggest I can go to without needing planning permission



Gary-360 said:


> Managed to get a good price on a motorised opener too :d


Definitely the way forward. :thumb: I'll be after one myself once I decide what size/style of garage i'm going for



Gary-360 said:


> Hmmmm.. the EVO :car::car:


Get it bought - you know you want to


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

LOL, Maybe through time


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

i want a garage like that mate :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice indeed, the weather must be much warmer in Fife than Aberdeen to need the fridge for your polishes but nice to see a couple of beers to keep things sensible:thumb:
Have a similar set-up in my garage but not quite the space yours looks to have, well done


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Lovely looking set up, there's nothing better than a cold beer after a full on detailing session :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yoghurtman said:


> Lovely looking set up, there's nothing better than a cold beer after a full on detailing session :thumb:


Ahh that's why I get swirls....I thought I was to drink during the session 

Thanks again for the coments.

Gary


----------



## WnemOne (Oct 6, 2009)

this is very nice garage, pleasure to work :thumb:


----------



## Purity (Mar 3, 2010)

Loving the organisation


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

MMM..... Raceglaze fresh from the fridge !


----------



## kxlylmz (Apr 22, 2010)

nice garage


----------

